# hard wood flooring router bit



## danydale (Oct 14, 2010)

I have hundreds of board feet of rough red oak lumber that has a fair amount of knots. Since it is not the best for furniture making and my wife would like hardwood flooring in the dining room, I though this would be a good use for this lumber. Now I need a recommendation for router or shaper bids to make the flooring. I have a Shop Fox 3 HP shaper with an adapter for 1/2 shaft router bits. Any recommendations?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

" I have hundreds of board feet "
I would suggest you run down to the lumber mill and them plane it down and do the joints on the edges at the same time..on all 4 edges (male and female )

==========



danydale said:


> I have hundreds of board feet of rough red oak lumber that has a fair amount of knots. Since it is not the best for furniture making and my wife would like hardwood flooring in the dining room, I though this would be a good use for this lumber. Now I need a recommendation for router or shaper bids to make the flooring. I have a Shop Fox 3 HP shaper with an adapter for 1/2 shaft router bits. Any recommendations?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Dan and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## hardboard (Apr 13, 2008)

Came up a few boards short when putting oak flooring down in the hall had some ash onhand planed it down sanded to 220 stained close to store bought installed looks better than store bought . Made it on tablesaw. Got some router bits on the way gonna try the bathroom next. Advantage to router one pass your done .


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> " I have hundreds of board feet "
> I would suggest you run down to the lumber mill and them plane it down and do the joints on the edges at the same time..on all 4 edges (male and female )
> ...


Plus 1 with what Bob said. If you don't plane them before you lay the boards, you'll be sanding them flat after you lay them which is a lot harder and is really nasty inside a house.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I think your best bet with that many linear fear is to use the table saw. You may want to build a jig that fits on your saw to keep things consistent. 

However, if you purchased a tongue and groove router bit set to run all of the boards, that may be worthwhile (for convenience). They'll probably need sharpening after you're done. 

You may try a bit set like this: 

Freud 99-036 Adjustable Tongue and Groove Router Bit Set, 1/2-Inch Shank - Amazon.com

Or this:

Bosch 84623M 1/4-Inch Shank Tongue & Groove Router Bit 3-Wing With Bearing - Amazon.com

Make sure your tongue and grooves line up before you cut!


----------

